# Found orange Werner Paddle on road to Baileyfest



## meeshmeesh (Aug 12, 2012)

Call/text @ 7208837265


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

If Steve does not contact you please let me know.
I'm pretty sure it's his.


----------



## biggs13 (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks, but someone else already claimed this one. It was good seeing you this weekend.


----------

